# The latest in big bad flashlights



## gafftaper (Jun 5, 2009)

Anybody looking to upgrade their Mag? Forget Surefire! 
What about this 700 Lumen bad boy. It's 1.7" diameter X 7" long... not bad at all. Three CR123 batteries. Even has a low light 8 lumen mode perfect for back stage. Okay it is $140... but check out that case! 

Alright real world. My wife would kill me and I don't _need_ 700 lumens. If I keep the price around $30 I can have the flashlight and she will let me live... check this out! I found a review and shoot out too. Twice the output of the stock MagLED 2AA. I have to get one!


----------



## mnfreelancer (Jun 5, 2009)

I have one of the latter flashlights mentioned and am not fond of it. Mine has a tendency to flicker out and die after prolonged use, regardless of battery age. The AA battery use is nice since the CR123's get expensive but I vastly prefer my innova that came in at some $45 or so.


----------



## NickJones (Jun 6, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> 700 Lumen bad boy. It's 1.7" diameter X 7" long... not bad at all.


This one is even more powerful, it's the world's most powerful handheld torch, at a massive *4100* lumen. Mind blowing, it can cook eggs (not as in scramble them and put them on toast, if it could do that it would be a must have) and melt plastic, it's $300 US, but hell, it's so awesome!
Nick


----------

